# Intro from Iraq



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck, I kept a buddies hives while he was in Afghanistan, bees did good and he did good. He has been home since September. Thanks for your service.

David


----------



## Ken914 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, David.

Beekeeping has been a growing idea for a couple of years now. I did some casual reading before, but am putting more effort into my learning as time allows.

I'm curious about how much time per week folks actually spend working with their hives.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome...what book did you order? While you have the time read all you can. With one or a few hives (I suggest you start with at least 2 if you can) the most time is spent getting set up. After they are established, you can get by with an hour or two a week to ten days. Harvest will of course require a little more time and then extracting and bottleing. But it's a fairly easy (time wise) hobby once you get them up and running.

Be safe and watch your back.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome and thank you for serving! Inspect the hive every three weeks. That could take 15 to 30 minutes depending on experience and what you find. If it is cold, below 50 degrees, leave them alone. If the hive sounds different, smells bad, or something just isn't right, check them then without waiting. Honey extraction will take as long as several months inspections combined, until you get experience.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Welcome Ken914! Thanks for your service.
This is a great hobby. Read all you can and try to get yourself a mentor. Having someone to help you with the hands on activities is sure helpful!


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

Also you might try to find a local bee club.Someone in the club couldbe a mentor . Also check with your local Ag agent.. Mine has been real helpful.


----------



## bennybee (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi Ken914, Again I say thanks for serving. No one knows the sacrifice it takes leaving friends and family. I agree with everyone read,read,read. There is no right or wrong way to keep bees. Try some things and do what works best for you. Another way you can tell the condition of a hive is watch the entrance. If there is a lot of activity and the bees are bringing in pollen you certainly have a queen. Disturb them as little as possible.
Like Merlyn says a local bee club is very important as well as alot of fun.


----------



## Ken914 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the kind welcome, everyone.

There is a group in North Alabama called Alabees. I'm not a super-social guy, but I'm going to try and contact them when I return. Their website seems very friendly. 

The book I ordered was "First Lessons in Beekeeping" from Amazon, and I also downloaded "Beekeeping for All" and am going through that now. I've finished almost all of the "How to Start Beekeeping" forum. I'll go back through that forum again once I've gained some more perspective.

My other hobbies include winemaking and pen making (on a mini-lathe).


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome Ken914! Hurry home safely, and thanks for your service.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I thin k we all want to thank you for your service. :applause: As it has been mentioned, reading, asking questions (even if you think they are dumb) are two importing learning process; however, I don't think there are any dumb questions. Save as much money has you can because a couple of hives can turn into a sideline business in a hurry which will require a little money.

I started with a couple hives a few years back and now have ~140 working my way to 500.

Be safe...


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Ken, I saw you posted that you also enjoy wine making. That goes well with beekeeping. You'll want to try making some mead after you get yourself a honey harvest.


----------



## Ken914 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Barry,

Yes, I'd love to start making some mead when I return. Collecting honey will be a great opportunity. I've got about 30 gallons of strawberry, peach, pear, and blueberry bulk aging. I think most of those wines would make great melomel.

best,
Ken


----------

